# Feral Hive in Carport Attic



## Aisha (May 2, 2007)

I posted about this removal earlier. Thanks for the advice! I am removing this hive on Saturday. They are docile and have been there years. The brood nest I can see is on the right side. Seems to be a lot of empty comb. The owner said opossums had been getting into it. 



















I am either going to pop that bottom roof panel out or do a cutout in front and to the right of it. I am afraid if I pop out the "floor" of the hive there might be brace comb that would fall with it and make a mess. 

Any guess on what I'll find behind all that empty comb?


----------



## iddee (Jun 21, 2005)

Personally, I would ten times rather work overhead than under foot. I would remove the ceiling and expose the bottom of the hive. 

Start by removing the comb nearest the outside of the building and work inward. You will have a much better chance of getting the queen. If you work toward the outside of the building, she will move ahead of you and disappear into the side wall.


----------



## Aisha (May 2, 2007)

Thanks, Iddee. I hadn't thought about what end to start on. That makes good sense. I really want to get the queen. 

These combs look like they are ready to jump into my bucket!


----------



## JP (Jul 10, 2005)

I would do like Iddee says & pop the carport ceiling out. The combs don't look like they have much age on them, perhaps the possums ate up an older colony that swarmed out, but Imo, this particular colony according to the pics is less than 2yrs old, quite possibly less than a yr old, lots of light comb here.

Oh, have fun, and take lots of pics.


...JP


----------



## WVbeekeeper (Jun 4, 2007)

Typically bees will not attach the bottom of their comb to anything. There is some comb that got too heavy with honey and fell onto the top of the ceiling. If you could reach in there and cut away the comb which has fallen from the other comb, especially the brood comb, you probably would not tear any of the other comb out when you remove the ceiling of the carport.


----------



## Aisha (May 2, 2007)

WVbeekeeper said:


> If you could reach in there and cut away the comb which has fallen from the other comb, especially the brood comb, you probably would not tear any of the other comb out when you remove the ceiling of the carport.


Thanks, Cass! I got your hinged medium wired frames today and they came in a nick of time. I can't wait to use them.


----------



## Aisha (May 2, 2007)

JP said:


> I Imo, this particular colony according to the pics is less than 2yrs old, quite possibly less than a yr old, lots of light comb here.
> ...JP


I thought the same thing, JP. It looks white and newish. I hope the owner didn't try to put a flea bomb up there. I'll have to ask him directly about that. 

Maybe they just swarmed and this is what's left.


----------



## peggjam (Mar 4, 2005)

If you have access to a long, slim piece of metal, you could slice any brace comb from the ceiling before removing the pannel. Something like a piece of roofing tin, cut down to a long, narrow piece....just a thought.


----------

